# Just bought a place in the Little Torch Key!



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Have a drink and a yellowtail sandwich at Kiki's for me.


----------



## Chass (Oct 1, 2020)

Kiki's is a blast! 
Absolutely have fallen in love with their Tuna Nacho's and Coconut Mojitos! 








Kiki's Sandbar


Kiki's Sandbar at Mile Marker 28.5. Water Front Bar and Grille 183 Barry Ave, Summerland Key၊ FL၊ US 33042




www.facebook.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If your looking for some advice on how to rebuild the little skiff you need to forward a extra key and an address.

Appreciate it. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Cocos on big pine next to wynn dixie, whole fried yellow tail or the steak. They have been down there for decades in different locations. I will be down there in late April just like every year!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine in Ft. L bought the old pizza joint as soon as you came on the island. Then they decided to have a huge poker game. Got raided by the feds and they impounded the building.

There is quite a bit of nefarious activity that takes place there.

But the bottom line is you'll have fun living there.


----------

